# New type of windscreen wipers.



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

I have had the new wipers fitted to our car, they overhang a bit, but it;s no problem, we have had a lot of interest in them, even a policeman pulled me over and asked to see how they work.
They are a bit pricey, but hey, they look good.

See attatchment.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I quess Halfords don't do them


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

steersy said:


> ......... but hey, they look good.
> 
> See attatchment.


Is that from the driver's perspective of from the car in front?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I prefer the ones I have fitted now... those ones would smear...


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Does the convertion come with a good washer jet?


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*wwiper blades*

They will be on offer at LIDL on 1/4/2007.


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

What a bum deal , ill stick to the normal type .


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> Does the convertion come with a good washer jet?


I saw these at the NEC, they do have a washer jet fitted but it's just a single stream

Dave

656


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> I saw these at the NEC, they do have a washer jet fitted but it's just a single stream


 True Dave, but don't forget the blown air facility to dry the screen too!! :lol:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> > I saw these at the NEC, they do have a washer jet fitted but it's just a single stream
> 
> 
> True Dave, but don't forget the blown air facility to dry the screen too!! :lol:


Ah yes, I forgot about that.

Dave

656


----------

